# 575 liter / 150 gallon malawi peacock/haps tank



## versin (May 14, 2012)

I bought my aquarium in januari of this year.
I will post here the development of it.


----------



## versin (May 14, 2012)

*The development of my tank*










isolating









the sump


















Het bioloog is 100x45x40. Dus ongeveer zo'n 100 liter. De pomp in het bioloog kan variabel tussen de 1200 en 3000 liter per uur pompen.
pump 3000l/h







.










Making 3d background









































































pool filter sand 0,75-1,2 mm


----------



## versin (May 14, 2012)

in and outlet


















fitting



































SunSun 404B
2000 l/u pompcapaciteit
16l inhoud
9W UV-filter
55W

the rocks









black pigment


















wet









dry









led strips



































































































paint



























effect









accents









epoxy



















































































































cycling


----------



## versin (May 14, 2012)

red caps

















































































Pl. sp. phenochilus tanzania









Le. sp. red cap


----------



## versin (May 14, 2012)

L128, blue phantom pleco









Copadichromis sp. 'fire-crest mloto' 



























Aulonacara maylandi
Lethrinops micrentodon
















































































































































































































































the result  









New fish

Aulonacara stuartgranti Ngara









Aulonacara hueseri










































ngara


















hueseri
without flash




































red cap



















Ik heb nieuwe foto's gemaakt met verschillende instellingen:










without flash:


























































































the view when I sit on the sofa










































Au. maylandi male


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2012)

good stuff man :thumb:

what's your final stock list gonna be?


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Love how you showed the step by step progress.


----------



## versin (May 14, 2012)

phister said:


> good stuff man :thumb:
> 
> what's your final stock list gonna be?


Thank you

At this moment my stocklist is:

150 gallon

Aulonacara stuartgranti 'Ngara' 1/1
Aulonacara stuartgranti 'Usisya' 2/1
Aulonacara maylandi 1/1
Aulonacara hueseri 1/1
Lethrinops sp. Red cap 2/3
Placidochromis phenochilus sp. Tanzania 1/1
Lethrinops micrentodon 1/1
Copadichromis fire-crest mloto 1/2

My future stock list will be:

150 gallon
Aulonacara stuartgranti 'Ngara' male
Aulonacara maylandi male
Lethrinops sp. Red cap 5/3
Placidochromis phenochilus sp. Tanzania male
Aulonacara hueseri male
Protomelas taenolatus 'Nemalenje' Red Empress male
Placidochromis jalo male
Copadichromis trewavesae Chizumulu/Lupingu OR Copadichromis parvus
Labidochromis caeruleus male

maybe:
Otopharynx lithobates Zimbabwe Rock male
Otopharynx tetrastigma male
Lethrinops albus kande blue fin male
Lethrinops marginatus matema male

65 gallon
Aulonacara stuartgranti 'Usisya' 2/1 (1 male for sale)
Aulonacara maylandi female for sale
Aulonacara hueseri female for sale
Placidochromis phenochilus sp. Tanzania female for sale
Lethrinops micrentodon 1/1
Copadichromis fire-crest mloto 1/2


----------



## versin (May 14, 2012)




----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

I love your red cap, stunning :fish:


----------



## mayagrasi (Sep 25, 2011)

Very nice red cap itungi,well done !


----------



## versin (May 14, 2012)

mayagrasi said:


> Very nice red cap itungi,well done !





DIAMOND_CICHLIDS said:


> I love your red cap, stunning :fish:


Thank you


----------

